# Focalist 1000!



## DDT

Thanks for always being so helpful!








DDT


----------



## Artrella

GRANDE PROFE!!!  GRACIAS POR TODO!!! UN ABRAZO ENORME PARA UN GRAN AMIGO!!!Tá áthas orm denn du bist mein Freund!!   ​


http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=445&stc=1




A thousand kisses for you!!!    

N Russkaya


----------



## Focalist

Ta muchly, DD -- though I don't usually go in for such fol-de-rols: what about my posts numbers 29, 351 and 804 then, eh? Why should passing _mille bornes_ (anyone remember that game?) qualify for special distinction?.

Still and all, I do hope that post number 1000 was earth-shatteringly important!!  It was important to the recipient, I'm sure... it was important to the recipient...

F


----------



## Focalist

Wow, Arte!

I'll take that glistening crown in the spirit in which I am sure it was intended... 

Such a pity that I'm a confirmed *republican*!  [not in the American sense, of course...

F


----------



## araceli

FFELICITACIONES FOCALIST!  ME ENCANTA TU FORMA DE SER.


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Focalist!

Your unique wit is a very important part of our online community.
And yes, all your posts have been gems... I'll vouch for that. 
I'll join you for a pint of ale at your favorite Welsh pub!

Saludos desde el Caribe,
Laura N.


----------



## Silvia

Will you ever stop rambling?    

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*​
P.S.: I found a picture of you, would you mind me posting it here? Oops, too late, I posted it already


----------



## walnut

Happy 1000 and thank you Focalist for your precious help.    Walnut


----------



## Lems

.
Congratulations, Focalist, for your  

Sum (POSTi) for i=1,2,3,..00    

Lems
_______________________________
Life is a sexually transmitted disease.


----------



## Philippa

Focalist:  
Helpful!  
Knowledgeable!  
1008 posts!  
Thanks and congratulations!!!  
     
Philippa


----------



## Tormenta

*Congratulations!!!

To whom I consider the most helpful and talented forero EVER!

Muchas gracias y un abrazo,

Tormenta*


----------



## belén

F
Congratulations and thanks for being around with your great sense of humor and talent,

XXX
Belén


----------



## badger

Hi F.

Congratulations on your umpteenth birthday.

You *DO* deserve all the accolades, I for one always learn something from your posts.

And here’s a cyber pint of Guinness for you to enjoy.

I got it from a leprechaun and it refill’s itself each time that you drink from it.

It’s magic, just like *you*! 

Badg.


----------



## badger

Focalist said:
			
		

> Such a pity that I'm a confirmed *republican*!  [not in the American sense, of course...
> 
> F



hi again F.

Does this mean that we are heading for a European Republic? 

You being a native Euian and all........  

B


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Focalist and Thank you for all your help. I hope my greetings is not yet late.


----------



## calzetin

Cyber pint of Guinness... Focalist, that must be the best present ever!

Felicidades campeón!

Calzetin


----------



## Tomasoria

Bien FOCALISTO,

  felicidades and sigue así....


----------



## vachecow

*MOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MacPhee

Félicitations Focalist!!!!!

1000+ d'aide bien appréciée. Merci beaucoup.   

Mòran taing airson ur cuideachadh le Gàidhlig! 
Many thanks for your help with Gàidhlig! 

MacPhee


----------



## Focalist

Many thanks, all...! 

I'm about to take a short _Winterval_, so my "score" won't be increasing by much over the next ten days, but looking forward to seeing you all again in 2005. 

I'm now all equipped for Christmas Day, what with my jewel-encrusted party hat (¡muchísimas gracias, Artrella!) and my never-ending supply of Guinness (go raibh míle maith agat, a Badger!)

Boas Festas / Bon Nadal / Buon Natale / Feliz Navidad / Fröhliche Weihnachten / Glædelig Jul / God Jul / Joyeux Noël / Nadolig Llawen / Nollaig Shona / Wesołych Świąt / enzovoort...

F


----------

